# Hens are here!



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

im staying in the west metro and I stumbled across a larger hen and TONS of gigantic puffballs!!! Also wandered over to WBL area and picked a few small perfect hens..... Only took about 4, left lots for others to go grab. My mom wants chaga, so liking for that as well.... It would be easier if the leaves had fallen already though..... I may have to come back in October and help her look then.


----------

